# Prohormones, Prosteroids and Designer Steroids



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Nothing in this article is intended to take the place of advice from a licensed health professional. Consult a physician before taking any medication. As of late I have had several questions regarding the various prohormones, prosteroids and designer steroids, mostly “what the F#@*K is the differences” and, of course, do they work.Prohormones A prohormone [...]

*Read More...*


----------

